# Speedlight Softbox vs Brolly / umbrella softbox



## wes1007 (May 2, 2013)

Hey all!

I would really like to get a softbox like light modifier and the company i normally buy from locally is running a special on their ez softboxes (those portable jobs). However they are nearly double the price of the larger softbox umbrellas (nearly 40cm larger).

I'd like to know the pros and cons of each. Obviously the umbrella will give a more rounded catch-light and the softbox a square one. There was also mention of the umbrella softboxes having a bit of spill (more so than a softbox).

Bit of help?:meh:


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2013)

There's a reason that the Ezybox costs what it does.  Simply put, it's worth it!  My 30" unit is my go-to modifier for my portable lighting kit; it produces nice light with even a low-powered speedlight, is VERY well made, and of course the collapse into almost nothing for storage transport.  IMO, it comes down to the size of the subject.  When I'm doing head/bust shots, that sort of stuff, I'll almost always use the Ezybox; if I'm doing a full body or upper body shot, then I may go for a large modifier such as my 60" brolly-box or 50" Apollo box.


----------



## Big Mike (May 2, 2013)

> There was also mention of the umbrella softboxes having a bit of spill (more so than a softbox).


That is the big difference IMO.  
An umbrella will spread the light out over a larger area, which can sometimes be benneficial, but sometimes it's wasteful and sometimes it will then bounce off of walls etc. which may give you light pollution in your images.

I prefer a softbox because it does a better job of constraining the light, helping to keep it where you want it.


----------



## wes1007 (May 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> There's a reason that the Ezybox costs what it does.  Simply put, it's worth it!  My 30" unit is my go-to modifier for my portable lighting kit; it produces nice light with even a low-powered speedlight, is VERY well made, and of course the collapse into almost nothing for storage transport.  IMO, it comes down to the size of the subject.  When I'm doing head/bust shots, that sort of stuff, I'll almost always use the Ezybox; if I'm doing a full body or upper body shot, then I may go for a large modifier such as my 60" brolly-box or 50" Apollo box.



The one I'm looking at isn't exactly an Ezybox... more of an Ezybox look a like and slightly cheaper at that too. Does it take long to set up the Ezybox?


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> ... My 30" unit.....



You wish


----------



## wes1007 (May 2, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> > There was also mention of the umbrella softboxes having a bit of spill (more so than a softbox).
> 
> 
> That is the big difference IMO.
> ...



Im sure the umbrella softbox beats a shoot through umbrella though? 

The ez box I'm talking about

and

The softbox umbrella




HughGuessWho said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > ... My 30" unit.....
> ...


----------

